# Your fish series 8: Dwarf fish



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It's been a while since we've done a fish series, and this time we'll discuss our dwarf fish. They can be anything that's a dwarf of a certain species, like Pygmy Cory's, little Rasbora's, etc.

So, let's hear about your dwarf fish.  
What types do you have?
What sort of a setup do you keep them in?
Do they spawn for you?
Do you have any regrets or advice for anyone thinking about buying them?
What do you like most about them?

Feel free to share any thoughts or questions regarding these cute little guys.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

Question from a newb here: 

Looking for good, compatible candidates for an interspecies planted nano tank. While I'm familiar with many of the schoolers (Endlers, White Clouds) in this category I'm trying to learn more about species that don't mind if you only keep one or two max - these would be the 'showcase' fish to compliment the schoolers and inverts in the tank, which would probably be around 8 gallons.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Lets see, for an 8 gallon, you could have something like Cherry barbs or _maybe_ a dwarf Gourami, or a Betta, and some Pygmy cory's would also be a nice addition.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

I've been told the pygmy corys like to be kept in groups of at least 3; the Betta and the Endlers would be a bad mix, and the White Clouds require cooler water I think (although since most people keep Bettas in unheated tanks...)

Cherry barbs are interesting little darters that could really be fun to look at - I'm sure they'll make the schoolers stick close together. 

Are dwarf Gouramis territorial or anything?


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

As the owner of a 29 gallon tank and also as someone who early on discovered the joys of keeping cichlids, I have enjoyed keeping Apistogramma and Mikrogeophagus.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

alphacat said:


> I've been told the pygmy corys like to be kept in groups of at least 3; the Betta and the Endlers would be a bad mix, and the White Clouds require cooler water I think (although since most people keep Bettas in unheated tanks...)
> 
> Cherry barbs are interesting little darters that could really be fun to look at - I'm sure they'll make the schoolers stick close together.
> 
> Are dwarf Gouramis territorial or anything?


Actually, I was thinking you'd have room for a small group of Pygmy cory's in a tank that size, just as a nice addition. 

I've never had trouble with Betta's and Endlers, but I've heard of problems with Betta's and Guppies, since the Guppies have longer fins along with the color that sometimes sets Betta's off.

You're right, WC's and Betta's aren't a good mix. Even though Betta's are kept in unheated tanks, they do best in temps of around 80. WC's can do okay with temps in the mid 70's, so they are doable with some of the other fish mentioned.

The Cherry barbs really don't school, but the do sort of shoal, and I really enjoy them.

As for the dwarf Gourami's, I think the biggest territory problem would be if you kept more than one of them in the same tank.

I thought about suggesting dwarf Cichlids too, but 8 gallons really isn't enough for them.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

My Dwarf Powder Blue Gouramis had me hooked from the first time I put them in my tank, and now forever I will be somebody who will have a tank dedicated to them....I love the personalities and they breed rather well for me!


----------



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

*Dwarf species for planted nano*

Apistos Borelli & Trifasciata, Blue Rams, Ember Tetras, Sparkling Gouramis, Peacock Gudgeons, Florida Flagfish, and various Killifish have all been recommended for showcasers for this tank - but the Rams, Flagfish, and A. Trifasciata are known to eat snails and/or shrimp, depending on size. Snails n' shrimp will be a big part of my tank's regulatory mechanism...

I like a lot of the cichlids, but between size and water temp (I'm leaning toward White Clouds for the small schooling fish here, and they like it cold) I don't think that's going to happen.

Also like Dwarf Puffers, so much in fact that think I might do a tank dedicated just to them in the future. :-k


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a dwarf puffer setup. They're in a 10 gallon, living peacefully with two otos and amano/cherry shrimp. Plants are all listed in my sig.

They're too young to be sexed at this point, so spawning's not really happening yet.  Hopefully I will have some spawn at some point, having them captive bred is a wonderful thing.

For dwarf puffers, I recommend a species-only setup most of the time. Otocinclus may or may not be a good option depending on the puffers. Some are peaceful and don't ever touch anyone else, others are miniature serial killers. And some mutate back and forth between crazy mean and super peaceful.

I've had good luck, my puffers don't touch anyone, except for the occasional playful nip at one another. They're a pain to get to feed sometimes, though. One of my puffers still doesn't feed on offered food (bloodworms, daphnia, tubifex, clam/mussel meat, etc), the other takes clam meat willingly, after a few months of training. Most will take snails, as well. Because of their feeding habits (they aren't exactly speedy fish, and take their time eating, so much is potentially wasted), you can't exactly cram a bunch into one tank without bioload issues, not to mention potential aggression, especially if males are involved.

Puffers are awesome fish, if you're willing to accept a species-only setup, if aggression breaks out. Very personable, once they know you offer food, they will greet you and beg for food at the glass every time they see you.  Something about their swimming style and general body shape is irresistable, too.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's a dwarf fish that I've been trying to get for a long time. Not exactly a normal dwarf, but a true dwarf in comparison to most pleco's.










They're currently in a 20L - soon to be transferred to a JBJ 12G to give them their privacy and the fact that they suffer greatly from competition in community setups.

My hope is that they manage to spawn, I would like to offer the fry to people willing to putting a serious effort into breeding them and thus I will offer fry in groups of 5 or more. However they are currently underfed, especially the female and once they are conditioned only then can I stimulate them into spawning.

No regrets, except the high price tag that they come with. Advice, keep them in species tanks only - don't even keep them with snails! To help them thrive; provide high temperatures (82-86), lots of water movement (10x turnover rate) and lots of hiding places.

I really like the patterns they have, no pattern is the same (just like your finger print) and of course their incredible beauty. The fact that they're so laid back and shy makes them even more desireable.

Enjoy!


----------



## jstageman (Mar 6, 2006)

Pygmy cories=Best fish ever!

Hearty, tons of activity and personality, and they are sooo cute!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, congrats on that purchase Raul!  That would be really cool if you get them to spawn.

I guess I never got around to talking about my own dwarf fish, so here it goes.

Boraras brigittae and merah. I really like these little guys, and they have spawned for me, so that's a bonus.

Pygmy cory's.

Habrosus cory's (same size as Pygmy's, just a different color

Normally Apisto's, but I don't have any at present.

German blue Rams.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 26, 2006)

The first time I saw Dwarf Puffers (in Aqua Forest SF) I was hooked! They've got a lotta personality, that's for sure. *GeckoGeck0* - have you farmed snails for them at all? I've heard they can be picky eaters and somewhat moody, like the outbursts of aggression you mention.

*Raul-7:* cool Zebra Plecos! How big are yours so far?

*JanS:* Never seen Boraras Brigittae/Merah before - WOW! What cool markings! Another one to add to the "Hmmmm..." list for sure, right next to the Dwarf Rasbora.

:?: Does anyone have any experience with native Darters? The Fountain Darter and Tippecanoe Darter, although hard to come by, appear to be hardy & interesting little fellers, usually topping out at around an inch. (Got turned on to these after seeing pics of Rainbow Darters which are another fish that I'd consider for a coldwater 'showcaser'.)


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

alphacat said:


> The first time I saw Dwarf Puffers (in Aqua Forest SF) I was hooked! They've got a lotta personality, that's for sure. *GeckoGeck0* - have you farmed snails for them at all? I've heard they can be picky eaters and somewhat moody, like the outbursts of aggression you mention.


I tried, but I've been having problems with my other tanks. Snails die very quickly in them. I have to replace my smaller tanks and my 10 gallon and see if that's the problem. Snails survive fine in the puffer tank, at least before they're discovered.

Picky is an understatement with some puffers. Some take to frozen bloodworms almost immediately, which is a decent long term diet. Others will apparently only take live blackworms (unavailable in my area). Mine didn't care for anything but snails and something they're picking at in the tank, so I would crush snails and let them eat the meat from the crushed shell. I eventually tricked them into accepting clam/mussel meat by putting it in the same spots I'd normally drop crushed snails, and by occasionally stuffing an empty shell with meat.

The standard assortment to try is live/frozen bloodworms, blackworms, grindal worms, white worms, shrimp, snails, brine shrimp (usually just to try to stimulate them to eat something else, they're not nutritionally complete by themselves). Larger puffers take shell-on shrimp and clams/mussels, so I tried the clams with mine. At least one of them enjoys it. 

It's a toss up, sometimes you get lucky, and other times you end up with one of the fish I have. I still have one that will not accept ANY food I offer. She/he's been surviving on something in the tank since last November. No idea what it is, I can't see what it is she/he picks at.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a 54L/15g "dwarf" tank with dwarf corys (corydoras habrosus & hastatus), dwarf pencilfish (nannostomus marginatus), and dwarf loaches (botia sidthimunki). The tank is heavily planted and all the fish get along well (although the loaches can sometimes be too hyperactive! ). 

The most sensitive of the lot is corydoras habrosus. They especially don't like high temps of the Australian summer (become listless) and I've also found them to be sensitive to the addition of Flourish Excel (probably due to the lowered oxygen content that it causes).


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Jan and Alpha!

Alpha, the male is a little over 3", while the "female" (still not sure) is about 2.5".


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I've got Corydoras habrosus and Boraras brigittae in my 10 gallon tank, along with an otto.

Bringing this thread back because I wanted to mention that the Boraras brigittae seem to prefer water that doesn't have a high turnover rate. I took out a mini 79 gph pump when I moved my tank back for winter break and forgot to add it back in, and noticed that the fish sported much better coloration and even seemed more willing to shoal as a unit.


----------



## Chandresh (Nov 18, 2006)

Ive got four sparkling gouramis in my 8 gallon (five gallons with gravel and rocks)--no territorial problems. On the contrary, they school all the time. Great personalities.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I just bought some Jae Barbs for my 60cm tank yesterday, and am very impressed with them so far. I wanted a fish with a little red to them, and was actually going to buy some red phantom tetras. After looking at them (red phantoms), I decided they would be a little to over whelming (color wise) for the fish I already have. I looked around and decided to go with the Jae Barbs since they are small, and not a real bright red. They seem to like sifting through my sand foreground, and actually stay in a pretty tight school which I didn't expect. I think I'll be even more impressed once they start to color up!


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't get dwarf puffers. Those little bastards are fin nippers. They will sneak up on any fish and nip off a piece of fin or tail. 
And I just noticed them killing a snail half their size today.
I don't see them eat any flakes, blood worms, or any food until I found my tetras with bite marks on their tails and fins.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Just wanted to add a picture of Boraras brigittae


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW! Those are gorgeous little buggers. Now I'm wishing I had bought those instead of my jae barbs  lol


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Those rasbora are stunning!

I want to suggest dwarf cichlids!!!!
I wouldn't have a tank over 2ft without them. Get real character in a fish about 2" (or so). And they will breed and look after their little ones. Just make sure your tank's big enough for the other fish to get some peace!

I'd recommend the different small Pelvicachromis (Kribs are ace, but why not have something a little different) and Apisotgrammas.
If you want to puch the boat out a little try Nanochromis (aggressive with themselves, but not other fish - 3ft minimum). My Nanochromis sabinae are tiny and absolutely gorgeous, if only they'd sit still for decent photo!, the ones I have taken are lousy!


----------

